# ACT - Canberra - State Sponsorship List Updated



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry, the title to the thread should read ACT, but I can't edit it [ title changed by moderator ].

The Australian Capital Territory has updated its state sponsored list and will apply the updated list from *1 April 2010*.

As of 1 April the following occupations will no longer be considered for ACT Government sponsorship:

* 2294 - Business and Organisation Analyst
* 2221 - Marketing and Advertising Professionals
* 2533 - Designer and Illustrators
* 2422 - Teacher VET

Sponsorship of the occupation of 3421 - Welfare Associate Professionals - will be limited.

And sponsorship of the following occupations will now be considered under the quota list (this means that the ACT must be contacted first, to ascertain whether your state sponsorship application will be considered):

2231-11 Systems Manager; Proficient English.
2231-13 Systems Designer; Proficient English.
2231-15 Software Designer; Proficient English.
2231-17 Applications and Analyst Programmer; Proficient English.
2231-19 Systems Programmer; Proficient English.
2231-21Computer Systems Auditor; Proficient English.
2211 - Accountant; Proficient English.
2212 - Accountant – External Auditor; Proficient English.
4931 - Hairdresser – Proficient English.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for the updates Veronika


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

thnaks for the info....where did u get this info from..??i couldn't find this information...

i m in process of applying for ACT SS....so wat the way ahead..??
wats the process for CV verification..?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> thnaks for the info....where did u get this info from..??i couldn't find this information...
> 
> i m in process of applying for ACT SS....so wat the way ahead..??
> wats the process for CV verification..?


as per the current scene i m thinking of getting my CV verified ASAP...
so wat all docs i need to send to them for verification???
one more thing wat is the new IELTS score they are looking at??


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Dear Anjali,

I need your help regarding ACT State Migration plans. I understand you have ACT SS. 

What I need t know, how much money did you declare to gain SS?.

Problem is, I don't have the 50000 AU$ required. I do have a property that is worth a little more than that. How can I proceed?

Your urgent advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

they ask for 20k main applicant, 10k each dependent. I am afraid they do not consider property as transferable asset. What about your father, mother or siblings, anyone with that kind of money can show their proofs and give an affidavit stating they are willing to support you if need be.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> they ask for 20k main applicant, 10k each dependent. I am afraid they do not consider property as transferable asset. What about your father, mother or siblings, anyone with that kind of money can show their proofs and give an affidavit stating they are willing to support you if need be.


and amount must be in bank for last 3 months, right?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes they ask fr 3 month statement


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> they ask for 20k main applicant, 10k each dependent. I am afraid they do not consider property as transferable asset. What about your father, mother or siblings, anyone with that kind of money can show their proofs and give an affidavit stating they are willing to support you if need be.


Damn! 

If I were that rich, why would I wanna immigrate !??

Ok, will deal with it somehow ...

Thanks Anjali and Shafaqat

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

foha2012 said:


> Damn!
> 
> If I were that rich, why would I wanna immigrate !??
> 
> ...


Good luck


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Anjali,

One last very quick question ... Do they (ACT) verify the bank statements ? and how ?. I am asking it based upon your experience.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am not sure if they do. we sent them online statement of all our accounts. I never bothered checking if they verify it or not but i doubt bank people give details to anyone other than the account holder. but its best not to forg any documents, u never know if they verify


----------



## n30nra1n (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't comment officially nor for your country, but I know that within the UK if anyone contacted the bank in regard to my financial accounts etc they would not disclose anything to them as they are not able to under the Data Protection Act.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Act smp*



anj1976 said:


> thanks for the updates Veronika


Hi Anjali,

Its been a long time since I posted here. How are things ? are you still in India or in OZ?

I know you have ACT SS, I need to ask a few questions if you don't mind ?

I have applied for ACT SMP, all paper work done and hard copies sent by courier. How are the job prospects over there for IT ?

How is the weather and people and more importantly, their behavior towards us south Asians ?

If you could point me to a thread which has all this information, I would be more than thankful to you. I also need to know how long it takes to award Sponsorship from ACT ?

Thanks in advance, you have been very helpful !

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Foha

Yeah i was wondering where you are . I am still in India, Flying on June 15th.

Yeah I got ACT sponsorship. 

Why did you send hard copy? We sent everything over email.

Anyways, IT industry there is not as good as Sydney or Melbourne but because not many people go to Canberra there are vacancies. Many of which are for Citizens but as a friend told me, if you start 2 levels lower than where youa re presently, you do manage work and climb up the ladder fairly fast.

The weather is very favorable for those who hail from India. Crisp and Cold in winters, not so hot in summers. I suggest you check the weather page on their website. 

As fr People, extremely friendly. again, i have not personally experienced either the weather or the people, i am giving you info acquired from people over last 3 years.

But it is not as fast as Melbourne is. they say it is slow, laid back but beautiful city.

As for ACT sponsorship timeline, go to their website, right column has link to timeline or application status, download the pdf, they update it every tuesday with what month applications are being processed currently.

Hope that helps

Cheers
Anj


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Foha
> 
> Yeah i was wondering where you are . I am still in India, Flying on June 15th.
> 
> ...



Anjali ! 

You are the greatest moderator on planet earth !!.. You have answered all my questions and then some ..

Good luck and have a wonderful life in Canberra, Maybe if we were lucky, we may visit you and see how you were doing !..

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## warrenholly (Feb 23, 2009)

I am interested in applying for ACT sponsorship for 176 visa. I am an accountant and unfortunately for me my occupation falls under Limited Occupation list. As such I am required to get the following information evaluated before I can send my application.
1.CV
2.Current Skills Assessment in nominated occupation
3.IELTS with minimum score of 8 in speaking and overall
4.Evidence that there are currently sufficient ACT employment opportunities in the nominated occupation.

The first 3 requirements are straightforward but I have some questions regarding the 4th. I have searched the net and on this forum but was unable to find any answers for my following questions.
a.How many employment opportunities do I need to list.
b.Do I provide in detail my work history (that won’t be in CV) and then list all the jobs advertised that I think I am qualified for. Or do I list each job and explain how I am suited for that job.
c.Do I need to provide a link for all these open positions or can I just put all of them on a PDF.

I have to email the information and only after I get a “Verification Email”, I can apply for 176 visa. I would greatly appreciate if someone can help me with my questions

Thank you.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

warrenholly said:


> The first 3 requirements are straightforward but I have some questions regarding the 4th. I have searched the net and on this forum but was unable to find any answers for my following questions.
> a.How many employment opportunities do I need to list.


Sorry, no idea.



> b.Do I provide in detail my work history (that won’t be in CV) and then list all the jobs advertised that I think I am qualified for. Or do I list each job and explain how I am suited for that job.


Possibly.



> c.Do I need to provide a link for all these open positions or can I just put all of them on a PDF.


Why don't you create a PDF with the job listings and links as well? That would be great I guess.



> I have to email the information and only after I get a “Verification Email”, I can apply for 176 visa. I would greatly appreciate if someone can help me with my questions
> 
> Thank you.


I'd say apart from what you've already listed, just contact few recruitment agents (LinkedIn would be the best bet!) who specialise in ACT market and see if you get a positive feedback for your profile and include the same with your app. This, I believe would be the game changer. 

Good luck!!! 

armandra!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

as for last bit, open all job portals, check jobs advertised for your skill. take a screen shot. alternatively open each job, copy link, name of company and job title, make a doc file. this is what we did.

how may? i wouls say as many as you can. the more the merrier. we also wrote a civer letter saying, out of 100 IT jobs 67-70 suit our profile, etc etc. just make it a little flowery (a little, mind it )


----------

